# Anyone use Sunline's flourocarbon lines?



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

For the past few years, I've used Berkley's Professional Grade flourocarbon and been mostly pleased. I wasn't happy about the cheaper PLine FC, and really hated the Seaguar FC I used (think it was Invisix). 

I've been considering a switch to something else...Sunline seems to be getting more attention nowadays. So I can avoid falling for marketing hype, can some of you chime in with your personal experience with Sunline brand flourocarbon lines? There are several versions they sell.

I use FC on my finesse spinning (dropshotting) and my baitcasters (10lb, 15lb and 20 lb) used for spinnerbaiting, cranking, blade baits, jigs and worm fishing.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Now see,I really like the seaguars,and absolutely refuse to ever spool up trilene 100% again.Right now though,I'm working through a couple big spools of vicious pro elite fluoro I picked up dirt cheap.THAT is the best fluoro out there.Not the Vicious,but the DIRT CHEAP.You really gotta try them yourself.Peoples opinions differ too much.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

When I use FC...I use Tatsu!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

I have Shooter on right now and I like Seaguar better. I think Seaguar has better durability and for me cast better. Just my experience others may have different.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I started out using vanish fluro for trolling erie with divers and power pro braid for my main line. after having several leader brakes I switched to seaguar premium leader line and have been very happy with it.

I haven't actually used the sunline but from the reviews I've been reading I think I'll stick with the seaguar premium.
sherman


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I've used Sunline's Super flouro which is the cheapest version. It was great for me I had no problems. It was super strong I never broke a fish off, then I tried the P-Line and broke the line on every hook set.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Give P-Line Halo a try. I have been using it 2 years now and doing pretty well 6,8,10,12,15lb. It seems to be a bit more flexible then regular pline fc. I also like the mist green color.

I use a lot of REEL Magic with the floro and stretch-de-twist my line after each use.

I use the Vicious Pro elite and it's not bad either.

I wanted to try out the Sunline sniper/shooter but am reluctant...i already spend a small fortune on line.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Give P-Line Halo a try. I have been using it 2 years now and doing pretty well 6,8,10,12,15lb. It seems to be a bit more flexible then regular pline fc. I also like the mist green color.
> 
> I use a lot of REEL Magic with the floro and stretch-de-twist my line after each use.
> 
> ...


I forgot about that line. I did try it once on a baitcaster. Casted VERY well until it buried onto itself from reeling a bit of slack or a slight overrun. When I went to cast again, SNAP! That doesn't happen with super lines, mono or with trilene pro grade flouro. All of those lines easily handle a little slop on the spool. Doesn't the Halo line have a "diamond" shape? maybe that's why it cuts on itself so easily. But that stuff sure did cast well when it was perfectly spun on the spool.

Maybe I will give it another try on my spinning gear...is it designed for spinning?


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I used halo all this year. I really got along fine with it. My buddy got me started on it and then he hated it. I really did not have any problems with it over seagar invisx. They all seem to be a problem from time to time. Stick with one, re-tie often, and watch for wear or damage from a back lash.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Bman I use it on both spin and casting. I think it is oval. I pack the hell out of it and spray it down good for 2-3 days. Landed my biggest Ohio largemouth on 6lb halo this summer. 7+ on a ricco pop. The 12 & 15 is perfect for bassin and doesn't snap or dig. 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

floro...yuk! i tried the xps line, and it was alright... i mean if i had to have FC id probably buy it again...but im still stuck in the mono age.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I currently use the samurai line by Sunline and I love it. Flouro isn't the best choice for me a lot of times, but when it is that stuff is great!

Mr. A


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used Seagaur for ten years on my Baitcasters and Spinning reels as well as leader material for Erie Trolling and tippet on my Flyrods. No complaints or problems.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have braid on all but one of my rods and I have been trying Flouro on it for 2 seasons. Last year it was PLine and this year Seagaur. Hated the PLine and have no real complaints about the Seagaur except I really hate the line memory and it doesn't cast as far as the braid. Maybe I'll try the Sunline next.

Oh and I tried the Vanish on a bait caster for about 3 casts before I backlashed and had to cut it off the spool and start again.


----------



## cmiller21 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a heads up on blakemore reel magic make sure it is the pump bottle and not the aerosol can because the additives in the aerosol formula weaken FC. It says on the can "not for use on FC"

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

bman .... If you're looking for a fluorocarbon line for spinning gear, Seaguar Tatsu is the ticket. Anything from 10# test and under is the closest I've found in regards to a fluorocarbon handling like a comparable sized nylon mono. I love the stuff. Knot strength is awesome, and so is abrasion resistance. It's strong and sensitive. But it's costly. Normally $40 for a 200 yard spool. It's actually on sale on Tackle Warehouse's web site right now for $29.99 for a 200 yard spool of 12# test or under, and $35.99 for 15# up to 25# for a 200 yard spool. 

I use backing on all of my reels so I can fill from 3 to 4 reels from one 200 yard spool. The Tatsu is a MUCH better line than InvizX. I used InvizX for a couple of years and like you said in your OP...... InvizX is pretty much junk. Especially when compared to Tatsu. 

For my bait casters I use Vicious Pro Elite, and I like it. It's pretty much the same as the Berkley 100% but it's slightly less expensive. Although I will say that I'm going to be using 20# Tatsu for flipping and pitching this year. 

One comment on line conditioners and fluorocarbon line. I've been using the KVD line conditioner for a few years, and I've noticed it makes more of a difference on lower grade fluorocarbon lines than it does on higher grade ones. This is just my opinion, but I think it has something to do with the lower grade fluorocarbon lines absorbing more of the line conditioner, than the higher grade fluorocarbon lines do. Higher grade fluorocarbon lines absorb less water than lower grade lines do. So in my thinking, it only stands to reason that they would absorb less line conditioner as well. 

Like it I said .... it's just my opinion and I don't have any proof to back it up other than what I see while out on the water.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

cmiller21 said:


> Just a heads up on blakemore reel magic make sure it is the pump bottle and not the aerosol can because the additives in the aerosol formula weaken FC. It says on the can "not for use on FC"
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Are you sure about that? Reason I ask is I have Reel Magic's aerosol can and although its not right in front of me, I could swear it just says "no ozone depleting flourocarbons/CFCs"

I use it periodically on my flourocarbon lines and have for years with no ill affects.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> bman .... If you're looking for a fluorocarbon line for spinning gear, Seaguar Tatsu is the ticket. Anything from 10# test and under is the closest I've found in regards to a fluorocarbon handling like a comparable sized nylon mono. I love the stuff. Knot strength is awesome, and so is abrasion resistance. It's strong and sensitive. But it's costly. Normally $40 for a 200 yard spool. It's actually on sale on Tackle Warehouse's web site right now for $29.99 for a 200 yard spool of 12# test or under, and $35.99 for 15# up to 25# for a 200 yard spool.
> 
> I use backing on all of my reels so I can fill from 3 to 4 reels from one 200 yard spool. The Tatsu is a MUCH better line than InvizX. I used InvizX for a couple of years and like you said in your OP...... InvizX is pretty much junk. Especially when compared to Tatsu.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll probably give the Tatsu a shot for my DS spinning R & R. 

Did you guys see this?

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod...rilene-100-fluorocarbon-xl-professional-grade

Might be another one to try. It is supposed to address my #1 issue with Trilene's Pro 100% FC on spinning reels - spool memory!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Gents, after reading posts about real magic aerosol damaging floro i went surfing and found multiple posts that said the same but i havent had that problem. I saturate the hell out of my floro with the aerosol type and havent noticed damage

I also found this very interesting 'In Depth' comparison of current Florocarbon lines

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Hey Gents, after reading posts about real magic aerosol damaging floro i went surfing and found multiple posts that said the same but i havent had that problem. I saturate the hell out of my floro with the aerosol type and havent noticed damage
> 
> I also found this very interesting 'In Depth' comparison of current Florocarbon lines
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html


Newbreed ..... that's a great article and if you look into Tackle Tour's archives under the heading "lines" you'll find another Fluorocarbon Shootout article http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2.html as well as more in depth tests on specific brands. I started getting Tackle Tour long ago as basically a small 10 -15 page stapled together pamphlet, and have been following it ever since. And while I don't agree with everything they've said about some products, it's a great place to go and get the skinny on products you may be thinking of purchasing.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll have to agree about the Tackle Tour reviews...I have found them to be very reliable. :G


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't think there can be a much better line out there then Sunline Sniper. Shooter and Sniper are two different beasts. Shooter is stiff but unbelievable abrasive resistant. Sniper is very abrasion resistant, better then any FC I have tried, and very nice handling. It is a lot softer then other FC I have used, I do think the Berkley you r using is decent stuff. I do want to try Toray, I hear real good things about it. Rumors are Toray, who makes a lot of premium FC for brands, is very similar to Sniper. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

